

The Symptoms of Low Internal Software Quality - ASquare
http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2014/06/the-symptoms-of-low-internal-software-quality/

======
PaulHoule
Full rewrites are dangerous, especially if you insist that the new software is
going to match all of the features of the old software.

In particular, if you have some old software that has been in production a
long time, you will probably find out that it is doing things that you don't
know it is doing.

Refactoring is usually the way to go. Often a small amount of effort can
address many of the worst pain points.

